# test video for youtube w/ original composition



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi,

I was testing out whether or not I could upload videos using my mom's ipad and here's one of the beginning of a piece I'm 'writing' (or something....not sure if it will actually become anything).






I'm just thrilled I can upload videos, I'll try to upload some of my playing pieces by other (better) composers!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

yeah, the ipad mic is surprisingly good. But I find the bass gets boomy on mine, and I have to tune down the bass with software.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

The music sounds very good, I hope you keep going!

FYI, since you'll be posting yourself playing the piano: one criticism about your piano technique I saw was that I noticed several times a hyper-extension/bending the wrong way of the fingers (4 and 5 of the left hand). That's a common bad habit that you'll want to fix over time (it takes awhile). Concentrate on strengthening the fingers and preventing hyper-extension with scales and exercises. You'll play cleaner and with a better tone eventually.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Torkelburger said:


> The music sounds very good, I hope you keep going!
> 
> FYI, since you'll be posting yourself playing the piano: one criticism about your piano technique I saw was that I noticed several times a hyper-extension/bending the wrong way of the fingers (4 and 5 of the left hand). That's a common bad habit that you'll want to fix over time (it takes awhile). Concentrate on strengthening the fingers and preventing hyper-extension with scales and exercises. You'll play cleaner and with a better tone eventually.


thanks, I see what you're saying w/ my left hand 4 and 5.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is a new link b/c the one in the original post won't work anymore:


----------

